# Stihl MS211 price



## mywaynow (Jan 27, 2012)

What would be considered a "good buy" price for a new MS211?


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 27, 2012)

That would be the suggested retail price on Stihl's website.  Although they might throw in some extras, local dealers don't budge on price here.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 27, 2012)

$280 here.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah you're going to have a hard time catching a break on the MS211.  Wring for all the extras/freebies you can tho! ;-)


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 27, 2012)

Only shot at under retail is to go to a popular area where stihl does not protect their dealers. I have 5-6 stihl shops within 30 miles. The high volume guy will come off prices a bit, the others won't.


----------



## Joey (Jan 28, 2012)

279 for a new 211 on the Stihl Website,,,for another 20 bucks...you can get a new 250 with 18" bar and an extra 10cc.....i'm just sayin..


----------



## smokinj (Jan 28, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Only shot at under retail is to go to a popular area where stihl does not protect their dealers. I have 5-6 stihl shops within 30 miles. The high volume guy will come off prices a bit, the others won't.



I have bought so many saw's in this area that they know my name walking in the door...lol NORM your sets ready! Its a birdy if you will. :cheese:


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 4, 2012)

I just bought a new MS211 for $260 with a 16 inch picco B&C. They list here with that B&C for $289.95. I have bought several saws from the shop that I got this one at and they give me a discount. Most dealers in the PNW will give me a discount as I buy several saws a year. If they do not, I find another dealer that will. 

I just sold my last 025 (I had a series of them) and I left my 210 with my ex. I have put in a lot of hours limbing with those saws. IMO the MS211 is a better saw than any of the Stihl 1123 series saws. I used my 211 today to carve up a 16 inch DBH birch tree. Quick, fast, nimble. It has more power than the 210, is a half pound lighter than any of the 1123 saws, and has half the vibration of either the 230 or 250. It has three springs to isolate the vibration from the handles, like the larger newer pro saws. It also sips gas... better gas milage than my 210, and way better than the 025. It has about the same power as a 230. 

I always wanted a half size 361 from Stihl, and this is it! The 211 has the new strato engine as well, and as far as I have seen, it is the only one that is lighter and more powerful than the saw it replaced (in this case the MS210). I have not been keep on the other newer starto saws from Stihl, like the 311 or the 362, and I am keeping my 310 and 361. But I have to say that I am very impressed with the 211.


----------



## mywaynow (Feb 4, 2012)

I had posted the the original question in response to a CL item I was checking that day.  Not knowing what Stihl prices were obtainable, I used the input to make an offer on the 211 that was "in new condition".  Got the saw for 200, and it was new, without any marks on the bar.  Still have 6 months on the warranty too.  The quick response I new I would get here allowed me to make the offer in an hours time, thus getting the saw.  I had the opportunity to run it on a dead red elm that blew down in the fall.   That is tough stuff for any saw, and the 211 worked great.  I think it is the perfect companion to the 359 I have.  Thanks to all that provided input.


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 4, 2012)

That is a good deal on that saw. Especially with the warantee. Make sure you tell them its a homeowner use saw though, as the warantee is a year on that, wehereas it is only 6 months if it is being used "professionaly."

CL can be a good place to buy saws. Around here now they all want gold for used Stihls, and if they are cheaper the better saws get snapped up really fast. For a while back in '08 they were closing mills here and laying off a lot of people, and so fallers were not working. Good saws were being put on CL for really low prices for about a year there. Those days are gone now. But... I did find a near new 211 yesterday on CL for $180 so I bought it. I suffer from chainsaw addiction disorder, or CAD. As soon as I sell my collection down, I buy more of them!


----------



## gregbesia (Feb 6, 2012)

Or You can buy this.
http://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/2835634436.html
I have a newer Stihl ms211c with 16" bar, saw is in excellent shape paid 450 from somebody for it, I may have cut a hour total with it, it is to small for the wood I'm cutting, so I'm looking to sell it and buy bigger saw, you can contact me 860 617 5005 im asking 400 obo for the saw would be good for a homeowner or tree truck crew, because it is on the smaller side


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 6, 2012)

$400? Used? They are $330 new here. Yet another scam on CL... There was a CL ad here asking $250 for a used Stihl 170 and someone else counter-posted that they sell for $180 new here in shops. That ad was dropped.

I have a bigger saw that he can buy from me to replace that 211C-BE with. How about a nice used MS260 for... $600?! I will even throw in a scabbard and a scrench.


----------

